# rig reports?



## mpaulk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

Anyone been to or have any recent reports from the rigs around Ram area recently ?


----------



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

Last Friday, the fishing was very good on the rigs just past the Petronis. Plenty of yellowfin, but mostly in the 30-50 lb class. Water was bluish-green and getting better. At the time the water was pushing north toward the petronis, which had little bait, but I haven't checked it lately. Go give it a try.


----------



## mpaulk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks ALFISHER. Still watching weather later this week. It looks like it is getting alittle ruff by Sat.


----------



## Bonehead-GA (Nov 16, 2010)

Matt,
Are you planning another run to the rigs? If so good luck.


----------



## mpaulk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yea, If seas still look ok friday and sat. Anyone else thinking about going?
Thanks Bone.


----------



## brenden99 (Sep 22, 2011)

I am interesting but what preparation I need then?


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

brenden99 said:


> I am interesting but what preparation I need then?


 
not sure what that means, but Saturday night/Sunday is looking better....anybody going?


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I will be headed out there from Orange Beach Friday evening. Probably start around Marlin area.


----------



## SteveH (Oct 3, 2007)

*Rigs*

I am planning on running out to the Ram or Horn Saturday afternoon and stay the night. Will be on channel 68 - Reel Planning.


----------



## mpaulk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

Can't make it this weekend, but please post your results for the rest of us so we can drool. Good luck.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

leaving out sat as well to stay the night. planning on the nutalus, ram, marlin in that order.. hit us up on 68 hook and tail


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

We went this past weekend and the first thing I'll say is lots of sharks. We started out at Petronis on Friday night and the first hook up were sharks. Then the Black Fin Tuna started hitting the jigs. No Yellow fin Tuna were brought to the boat. Only two fish made it to the boat intact and all the rest had at least a small bite taken out of them. The Orange Beach guys called that bleeding them on the way in. We hit the Beer Can and Ram Powell as well with pretty much the same results.


----------



## cbraz82 (Feb 22, 2011)

Any luck this weekend at the floaters?


----------

